# Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2013)

*Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Ich werde dieses Wochenende ein neues Mainboard einbauen und Windows neu installieren. Jetzt möchte ich so wenig wie möglich Downloads usw. machen, wenn ich Spiele erneut "installiere" . Bei Steam kann man ja einfach den Spieleordner von Steam sichern - beim neu installierten Steam lässt man dann nur in der Biblkiothek die Spiele jeweils auf Fehler checken, und schon sind sie wieder ohne große Downloads usw. spielbar.

Wie ist das bei uplay? Gibt es da auch die Möglichkeit, Spiele zu sichern? Ich habe zwar "nur" 3 Spiele für uplay, aber die Anno 2070-Updates sind ja nicht wenig, und Far Cry 3 hab ich komplett nur als Downloadversion... 


Danke!


----------



## Shona (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Gute Frage, könnte gehen muss aber nicht. habe das hier backup a uplay game? gefunden.

Bei Steam kann man im übrigen den ganzen Steam Ordner (nicht nur den Steamapps) kopieren, danach einfach Steam aus dem Ordner raus starten und es wird alles erstellt. Da ich nämlich Steam auf einer eigenen Partition habe spare ich mir so das ständige kopieren/sichern. Du muss aber bedenken das die Savegames nicht alle kopiert werden, zumindest nicht von den Spielen die keine Cloud Funktion haben. Wenn du diese sichern will musst du dir mal das den Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums Fred anschauen oder das Tool GameSave Manager: Download


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

okay, dann muss ich mal diese exe-Datei suchen - ist ja an sich wieder ne Frechheit, dass es ungefragt eine Exe-Datei gibt PLUS das dann installierte Game  


Bei Steam ist das ja kein großes Thema.


 thx


----------



## Shona (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Seih froh das es die .exe gibt den der Downlod-Link den du bekommen hast ist nur 30 Tage gültig danach kannste schauen wo du das Spiel runterlädst


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Das geht nicht 
Du musst das game von dem installer den man zuvor im temp ordner hat installieren.
Daher anch dem einkauf den ubisoft downloader anweisen die temp Dateien nicht zu löschen. und auf ner DL DVD sichern.
So eine backup Funktion hat ubilauncher nämlich nicht, da wird das Spiel trotz vorhandener install path komplett neu heruntergeladen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Ich hab die beiden Games nun doch einfach neu runterladen lassen    war zwar teils sehr lahm, aber da ich nebenbei PES 2013 gespielt hab, war das nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Dübel (11. September 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

geht das auch umgekehrt?

Hab C: formatiert wegen neuinstallation Windows, auf D: liegen aber noch alle meine
UPLAY Games. Nach neuinstallation von UPLAY erkennt dieses die Spiele nicht mehr an.
Habe auch schon den Games Ordner im Uplay umgestellt, in der Hoffnung das bringt was...
tut es nicht... 

Also, kann ich vorhandene Daten wieder ins Uplay importieren?
Mein 1000er DSL macht mir keinen Spaß beim Download von Far Cry 3 (


Danke schonmal vorab...


----------



## Wendigo (19. April 2014)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*



Dübel schrieb:


> geht das auch umgekehrt?
> 
> Hab C: formatiert wegen neuinstallation Windows, auf D: liegen aber noch alle meine
> UPLAY Games. Nach neuinstallation von UPLAY erkennt dieses die Spiele nicht mehr an.
> ...



Hab das gleiche Problem. Kann mir dies jemand beantworten?


----------



## marvinj (24. April 2014)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Uplay kann das nciht. Ein Grund mehr Steam zu benutzen. Man kann sich nur die Tmp speichern lassen, alles andre geht nicht (Pfostenverein )


----------



## sfc (24. April 2014)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Ich hatte neulich c formatiert und d mit den ganzen Spielen unangetastet gelassen, da ich das erst ein paar Tage vorher shcon mal neu aufgesetzt hatte. Gut, bei Uplay hatte ich nur Blacklist installiert, aber als ich das Spiel über seine Exe starten wollte, klappte das wohl. Uplay startete daraufhin und wollte herunterladen, ging aber direkt in die Installation über und war auch damit nach ner Minute oder so fertig. Ich hatte Uplay allerding auch auf d und das vorher  noch mal neu in den bestehenden Ordner reininstalliert.


----------



## marvinj (24. April 2014)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*



sfc schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich c formatiert und d mit den ganzen Spielen unangetastet gelassen, da ich das erst ein paar Tage vorher shcon mal neu aufgesetzt hatte. Gut, bei Uplay hatte ich nur Blacklist installiert, aber als ich das Spiel über seine Exe starten wollte, klappte das wohl. Uplay startete daraufhin und wollte herunterladen, ging aber direkt in die Installation über und war auch damit nach ner Minute oder so fertig. Ich hatte Uplay allerding auch auf d und das vorher  noch mal neu in den bestehenden Ordner reininstalliert.


 Mhh interesannter Ansatz. Muss ich mal ausprobieren obs geht


----------



## The Rock (18. April 2015)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Ich muss doch mal den Thread hochholen: Lustigerweise ging das bei mir mit Assassins Creed Unity, was ich nur downgeloaded habe, wenn ich mich an Uplay anmelde und Download auswähle und dann das schon vorhandene Spieleverzeichnis. Dann findet er die Daten. Wenn ich das Spiel von DVD installiert hatte wie Far Cry 4, hat er die Spieledaten so leider nicht gefunden und ich muss es von DVD neu installieren. Gibt's da vielleicht einen Workaround?


----------



## Shona (18. April 2015)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*



The Rock schrieb:


> Ich muss doch mal den Thread hochholen: Lustigerweise ging das bei mir mit Assassins Creed Unity, was ich nur downgeloaded habe, wenn ich mich an Uplay anmelde und Download auswähle und dann das schon vorhandene Spieleverzeichnis. Dann findet er die Daten. Wenn ich das Spiel von DVD installiert hatte wie Far Cry 4, hat er die Spieledaten so leider nicht gefunden und ich muss es von DVD neu installieren. Gibt's da vielleicht einen Workaround?


Frag er bei der DVD Installation das Verzeichnis ab? Wenn ja das vorhandene auswählen, wenn nein dann hast du leider pech


----------



## informatrixx (19. April 2015)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Das Programm "PCmover" ist da erstklassig bei so was.

Vollversion kostet etwa 40€,
es gibt aber auch eine Demo-Version, die 3 Programmübertragungen erlaubt


----------



## Medcha (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Uplay: Spiele ohne komplette Neuinstallation in neues Windows übernehmen?*

Also, ich hab das gleiche Thema gehabt. Freedom Cry war schon auf ner anderen Partition und ich hatte das Spiel auf meinem Windows 10 Preview System installiert. Nun wollte ich es auch von meinem Windows 7 Standard System spielen. Uplay geöffnet, Ordner entsprechend geändert, Spiel bei Uplay angucken und auf Downlaod klicken. Er fand die Dateien, dauerte n paar Minuten und schwupp das Ding läuft. Stand Mai 2015, natürlich geht das bei Uplay.


----------

